# Searching Reference Material



## RedRaider2020 (Feb 17, 2021)

Can the digital reference materials be searched separately or is it just one big document.
For example if you search for voltage will it search the handbook, the NEC, and the NESC all at once
and give you thousands of results or can you use the search function on the handbook and the codebooks separately?


----------



## DarkLegion PE (Feb 17, 2021)

Separately, they're in different tabs like a web browser. Each have their own individual bookmarks too. 

Can't jump by page number unfortunately.


----------



## akyip (Feb 17, 2021)

To add on to what DarkLegion said above and to answer your searching example question:

If you are in the NEC tab and you search for voltage, it will give you results only in the NEC.

If you are in the NESC tab and you search for voltage, it will give you results only in the NESC.

Ctrl+F does not work for searching, but instead there is a magnifying glass icon you click on the top left of the references screen, and then you type in the text you want to search and press Enter.


----------



## RedRaider2020 (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

